# 2005 Altima Dies in traffic



## wgilbert21 (Mar 12, 2008)

Symptoms - car takes forever to turn over (start) sometimes (whether its cold or hot, sitting all night or just drove to the store, doesnt matter) , sometimes the engine dies in traffic with no prior shaking or rpm changes. The engine light came on - pulled the codes, 0335 crankshaft position sensor - changed it, still hard to start, and while driving, the car sometimes 'slips', like as if you tapped the clutch while the car was moving and you were still on the gas pedal. Has this happened to anyone else ? ? ? Any Solutions or ideas ?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

all i can think of is the recall they had...it had to do with re-programming the ecu...maybe thats ur problem.


----------



## wgilbert21 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Fixed - for now*

thanks for the info - hit the nail on the head - I happened to find a post (by someone else) like 15 min later after i posted the one above - regarding the ECU recall and I took my car in and they took care of it. I made sure to let them know I was PO'd though because I never heard of such a recall, and more than once the car died on me while driving. P.S. unfortunately the crankshaft sensor i bought was an "old style" one and they tried to get me to buy a new one from them. I told them screw u guys im going home to find a cheaper one on the net.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

yea im sure u will find one for cheaper online.i gotta take my car in for reprogramming too but im kindof hesitant since i have some engine mods..i havent had any problems like urs yet and hopefully i dont anytime soon


----------

